# Capt. Nathan's Navigational Trips; Seadrift/POC, TX. 6/13/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Whether your just starting out or an experienced fisherman/woman, we offer different levels of our navigational trips.

Today’s trip was the beginning stages, getting use to the boat in different depths as well as learning new area, and setting up a game plan.

But if your confident in all that, and want to learn more of the ins and outs of what makes our bay systems tic. We have that too, for more info on either level of trip, give us a call to set yours up today.


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

Is this a trip on your boat, to teach a newcomer the waterways of the bays down there? I am moving down to TX this winter. I have a Grady White 22 foot, deep V that's good for our great lakes here in western NY..


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The Lynn Marie said:


> Is this a trip on your boat, to teach a newcomer the waterways of the bays down there? I am moving down to TX this winter. I have a Grady White 22 foot, deep V that's good for our great lakes here in western NY..


These trips are run on your boat, so you get comfortable behind the wheel navigating the waters. Folks pay attention better when they are driving, not just riding. Plus it allows us to mark your GPS with any hazards in a given area.


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

This is a great Idea. How much do you charge? It will cut the learning curve. I'm trying to choose which port I will use as a home base. I am leaning to Packery Channel as my access the gulf. My boat is a grady white Bimini 220. It's not good for the shallow bays, and not good for offshore either I guess, but I have to make it work. It's equipped for Salmon fishing on lake Ontario. Deep vee I think.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The Lynn Marie said:


> This is a great Idea. How much do you charge? It will cut the learning curve. I'm trying to choose which port I will use as a home base. I am leaning to Packery Channel as my access the gulf. My boat is a grady white Bimini 220. It's not good for the shallow bays, and not good for offshore either I guess, but I have to make it work. It's equipped for Salmon fishing on lake Ontario. Deep vee I think.


give me a call and we can discuss options. cell210)452-9680


----------

